# Death Trap



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was looking at a property today and thought you should see this reminder to look carefully for poisonous plantings that may be hidden.

A nice blackberry, goats love those. Wait, what's inside that clump?


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Is it a rhododendron?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Laurel?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like Rhododendron to me.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree with Karen


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, it's a rhododendrum.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, we put an offer in on death trap house Lol. 
We identified at least 8 shrubs that need removed but, the house, location, and 3 1/2 acre property are really pretty perfect.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! I hope they accept your offer!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you get it.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hope you get it!!!!1:neat::wavewoot)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Well, we put an offer in on death trap house Lol.
> We identified at least 8 shrubs that need removed but, the house, location, and 3 1/2 acre property are really pretty perfect.


Good luck! The things can be removed and then you will rest easy. .


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Vvvvvvvhhhh! Brrr! Hope you can get the price down just a bit by telling the seller you must put in work before moving in, to get rid of that killer. Or maybe trick him/her to help you. If you buy, don't forget to share some photos of your new land!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're getting closer to this house now. Doing the final bank stuff. Still could go sideways but, looking good right now. 

It's a nice 3 bedroom 2 bath house with a living and family room both fairly large. The kitchen is a bit small but set up well.

3.6 acres with pond, creek, and 3 wells. 2.5 acres so thick with goat's food you can't walk into it lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Start eating, goats! As soon as MaPa have cleared that trap!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying it all goes well and you close soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting closer, very exciting! My brother just informed me he is in final stages of buying a new place not too far from us! closest family before his move would be 3hrs away!
We're trying to find a bigger place, we'd like to invest in getting a commercial herd started along with our small herd of FB registered Boers. But land is soooo expensive in this county, and don't want to change schools.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting my grandcritter into better schools is one large reason for this move. We'd be in between two towns, both with the highest school ratings in the Willamette Valley. He would also have a choice between the ag high school or the tech high school. 

We should know Thursday: Fingers crossed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Very exciting! I hope all goes well, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

"ag" high school?

= agriculture???


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ag = agriculture. Just a lazy/easy way of saying it lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They didn't get to us Thursday lol. Looks like it's ours after a few niggly little things. Seller must strap the hot water tank, just little things that will take like a couple days. 
Count down to closing T- 10...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

On a side note, my daughter has to be out of her house so my and her goats are currently beating each other up in my pen lol. They're all going to love the room at the new house.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

All kinds of finger crossing going on here for y'all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So. Did you get it?


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Hope all is going smoothly(ish)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Smoothly(ish) Hey, that describes working with this land broker perfectly lol.

The earthquake straps are on the hot water heater, the inspector must have missed the second one in the kitchen.  
Moss is removed from the carport roof. 
Paperwork is back as of yesterday, we should be closing next week.

Which is good because the our house will be closing the 15th. 
Lots to do in a short time.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good news! Always seems to come down to the wire.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@goathiker Earth quake? Ohhh!

In my experience, two groups of goats can be put together without too much damages, if the groups are of roughly equal size, and they meet in a "fresh" area, that is, not in either group's home.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Aaah, these goats are all from the same herd, grandma, daughters, grand daughters. They settled back down quickly.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, after being separated, of course they will need to check if the old ranking list is still valid!

But an earth quake - did it make the goats temporarily homeless?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No no,
My daughter, my husband, and I are selling our properties and combining households so my grandson can get better childcare and we can move closer to where they work. There are better schools and I will be home to raise the critter.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The critter being my grandson of course.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, no sense in searching the Net for an earth quake then! *relieved sigh*


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Trollmor people who live in some areas of the U.S. need to have safeguards in place for future earthquakes. That's what is happening here. Mortgages require inspections, and inspections are supposed to find out if everything is up to code. Some codes require earthquake safeguards.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm chiming in a bit late, but Congratulations Goathiker


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And it went sideways, they didn't tell us that the mobile part of the house had been moved more than once until we were closing. That wipes out our USDA loan. 

The place we're looking into now is 1 1\2 acre. Has a smaller 3 bedroom mobile and the original 2 bedroom farm house. Both have power and water. The mobile is basically new and the farm house very livable. There are storage sheds, 2 bay shop, huge pantry storage, no neighbors none zada zip, surrounded by unmanned grass seed farms. Not as good in some areas but better in others.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So sorry it didn't go as planned! Hopefully something even better pans out for you all. It's so nice that you're able to combine households for a common good, my kids would be over the moon to live with their grandparents.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

goathiker said:


> And it went sideways, *they didn't tell us* that the mobile part of the house had been moved more than once until we were closing. *That wipes out our USDA loan*.


So the whole deal went backwards?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, and it was getting more expensive by the day. 

The smaller property offers 5 livable bedrooms though and we seem to have picked up my youngest son (28) to be there as well.


----------



## Thomas Couch (Jun 16, 2019)

goathiker said:


> We're getting closer to this house now. Doing the final bank stuff. Still could go sideways but, looking good right now.
> 
> It's a nice 3 bedroom 2 bath house with a living and family room both fairly large. The kitchen is a bit small but set up well.
> 
> 3.6 acres with pond, creek, and 3 wells. 2.5 acres so thick with goat's food you can't walk into it lol


I just bought my property in April very stressful I feel ya .mine was 5 bed, 2 bath and 20.8 acer's


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm sorry things went south 
Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise though. I had a house fall through then I stumbled onto the place I'm in. Truthfully, in retrospect...it was the best thing that could have happened.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry that didn't work out but it sounds like this will be a better place.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh , sorry it didn't work out, but the second place sounds like it might be a better fit....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hugs, Goathiker!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe blessing in disguise! The just found place sounds great, the no neighbors part! Good luck.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goathiker said:


> And it went sideways, they didn't tell us that the mobile part of the house had been moved more than once until we were closing. That wipes out our USDA loan.
> 
> The place we're looking into now is 1 1\2 acre. Has a smaller 3 bedroom mobile and the original 2 bedroom farm house. Both have power and water. The mobile is basically new and the farm house very livable. There are storage sheds, 2 bay shop, huge pantry storage, no neighbors none zada zip, surrounded by unmanned grass seed farms. Not as good in some areas but better in others.


Awww darn. But like others it may be a blessing! Good luck with what sounds like nice new digs!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

_"Och själva skadan tvingar
att tjäna oss till gagn."
_
What will this old Church Song be in English?

"And forces even the damage to serve us for good"
"And the damage itself forces to benefit us."
- or -?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Google Translate says "And the damage itself forcces to benefit us."

Maybe the sentiment you are going for is "a blessing in disguise"


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Maybe the sentiment you are going for is "a blessing in disguise"


Yes, I got that melody with text right into my head, my poor brain kept singing it over an over again, just HAD to quote it ...

We hope it is valid for the new, non-death-trap property!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have an offer accepted on another house. Not going to jinx it until the appraiser is done. 
The house we're living in is sold, something has to break soon.


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm sorry the first deal went sideways. Moving and home buying is always simultaneously so stressful and exciting. I love that you are going to have a multi-generational household. I live with my younger brother right now and it has really been beneficial for him, even though I want to choke him at times, lol.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh gosh, Jill. You've got me on the edge of my seat now!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope this one works out for you and it is even better than that first house.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe you could get this house that isn't a death trap! This house sounds like it will be better!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This house involved some compromise on a couple things but, offers many advantages... Including a Monkey Puzzle tree lol.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Monkey puzzle?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Trollmor said:


> Monkey puzzle?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araucaria_araucana

Or in Svenska?
https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brödgran


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I love monkey puzzles! Haven’t seen one in years. 
We had a deal fall thru on a place and I thank my lucky stars that it did. We were heartbroken at the time. My moms advice was “if it’s for you it won’t go passed you”


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, @mariarose!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting closer on this house. We've signed on the closing costs and are getting insurance quotes now. If all goes well we'll be moved by the middle of August. The inspection came back good, the well is excellent, and everything looks to be in order at this point. 
We are at the trying really hard not to get excited point but, we're failing...
This property has everything we've wanted, except a creek. We can live with that though and it does have a small pond.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

goathiker said:


> We are at the trying really hard not to get excited point but, we're failing...


LOL, I know that failure myself. Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck!! :clapping:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We got word today that we are cleared to close as soon as the bacteria test on the well comes back. The owners did shock it to clean it so unless there's something really weird in the well it should be good. 
So now I'll tell you about it. 
The house is a 3 bedroom 2 bathroom mobile home with living room, dining area, laundry room, and freezer space. It has covered porches front and back, rv hook ups, and picnic area with firepit. 
Behind the house is 3.5 acres of young timber and a few apple trees. 
Across from the house is a half finished chicken house and a 3 room barn. A little way down the driveway is a shop with cement floor. There's a funny little cement shed hidden in the trees that has had free range rabbits most recently but, I think, used to be an ice house. 
On the other side of the house is about 1/2 acre cleared and begging for a garden and orchard. 
The front of the property slopes down with planted pasture grass, large trees, and a pond. The whole area is just under 6 acres. 
The house is in good shape. Most of the out buildings and land need TLC. It kinda looks like someone started a little homestead and then discovered that it's work lol. 
The property is in the foothills of the Cascade mountains between 2 small towns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds really nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds great, congratulations!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It sounds great! A really enjoyable place for your family.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Apple bark, yumm, yumm! And then lay down in the firepit, so the humans will find us when it is time to taste all the barbeque food!

We're "dying for" pictures!


----------

